# 2011 Oltre review and pics



## mpk1996 (May 11, 2007)

well, i was going to order a 928 SL, but they didn't have any in my size. glad that was case. that way I will end up with the 2011 Oltre. check out this review and the pics. sweet looking ride

http://road.cc/content/news/18218-bianchi-launch-new-top-end-bike-2011


----------

